# Cold snap



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, we made it through our freeze warning last night. Locally we were predicted a low of 24*, but it only went down to 31*. I scrambled to bring in all of my plants, but ran out of room. I spent this week outside potting my little 6 packs into 4-inch pots so they had more room for root development before going in the ground. So the two flats quickly became 6!!

Plus hubbie and I did the Mother's Day rounds and I bought some new plants, pink geraniums, snapdragons, marigolds, allyssum and a butterfly bush for my growing flower bed. I found Ancho peppers and bought 6 of those. I grow a LOT of peppers from seed over the years, but for one reason or another I have never had luck with that one variety. Go figure.

I am glad that I held off the urge to pop tomatoes into the ground. I am still mentally on the schedule of the old garden where you didn't DARE put tomatoes/peppers/squash into the ground until after the first week in June. If I hadn't noticed the cold temps on the weather feed on my google page I would have planted my tomatoes last week.

I had my garlic undercover, not for weather but to keep the bloody DEER out. I couldn't believe when the garlic was about 12 inches tall the deer came along and sheered them ALL off. I covered them with floating row cover and they bounced back after the next big rain. They are almost three feet tall and I didn't want any issues, so they went back under cover.

I also covered the strawberries, my plants from last year came back beautifully and it's my first real success with strawberries, so I didn't want to lose the blooms.

My peonies are just setting blooms, and a hard freeze will wipe them out, but they seem fine. All is well today, hopefully it won't get too cold tonight, but just in case I'm leaving everything inside until tomorrow. AAhhh weather.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This is exactly why I havnt even started my seeds yet. With the weather we've been getting I'll be lucky to be able to plant outside by mid / end June. We had snow on Saturday but luckily it melted as soon as it hit the ground. I want to get my garden going sooooo bad , this wait is killing me !


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

We had a second cold night, and that one laid a spotty frost that even made it into the front yard. But today has bounced back!! Before the sun even came up the wind was warm!! Now I'm looking for my shorts because it's 75*. Wow! 

At least the peony buds and my lilac blooms made it through. The jury is out on the apple blossoms.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Here in Tucson, frost doesn't exist. Neither does 
cold or snow, so I've planted some pretty flowers from Kmart in a donkey planter!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea, I planted some flowers too.......... However then I covered them with buckets!!!!!!! I did get to take off the buckets today.

AND a trip out to buy chicken feed scored me a Shasta Daisy. The pot is overflowing and so I can cut it up into about 6 pieces to plant.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Here in Tucson, frost doesn't exist. Neither does
> cold or snow, so I've planted some pretty flowers from Kmart in a donkey planter!


BUT, you have scorpions and killer heat and sand in your pants and killer heat and killer cactus and it's really really really HOT too.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

That's true...


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

May 16th....even in Alaska this is insane. I have 4 week old chicks still living in my garage, and a jungle of plants that need to go out. They are actually calling for a late season snow storm to hit tomorrow night, up to 6 inches. UGH!!!!!!


----------

